
Google Tried To Buy Color For $200 Million. Color Said No. - acrum
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/21/google-tried-to-buy-color-for-200-million-color-said-no/
======
simonsarris
Another discussion at the top of the page already:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2790737>

------
alexsherrick
Wow.

